# Dark Souls 3



## tommers (Aug 4, 2015)

Coming early 2016.

 Miyazaki back on board. Looks like a very familiar world and will hopefully recapture the magic of the first one, which was lost somewhat in the second.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 11, 2016)

11pm Tonight!

I accidently lost my 131hrs crafted swordsman I created to play SotFS and the DLC so instead of playing it all again as a Mage, instead I put this game down and I am waiting for this to unlock.


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, my copy is on its way, but I'm not going to be able to play until Thursday.

I've been avoiding most stuff about it but what I've seen looks good...


----------



## Sunray (Apr 11, 2016)

Gah, the unlock is taking ages.

Come on, I want to take on a massive monster with a blade of grass and win like I did in 2, even though it took me 10 hours.  That stone ring was worth the time.

e2a:  OK the combat is more fluid, its got more of a silky smooth feel to it which I'm liking and I'm not disappointed with the super hard boss 1 second into the game. If you're a noob to these games its upping the brutal stakes a notch.  I'm already into no shields as I've not really used a shield for ages in DS1 or 2,  dual wield blades and spin attacks feels homely.

I am disappointed by 2 crashes in < 15min of play though.  Gonna vac the graphics card to see if its not that... oh with 27 pages of 'crash' in 1 hour on the steam forums means its probably not my PC.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Apr 12, 2016)

Waiting at the bus stop! Normally I'd scoff at fan boys but.............yeah no excuses for waiting for the shop to open, haha.


----------



## redchris (Apr 12, 2016)

Mine's arrived! New to Souls games - only discovered Bloodborne a few weeks ago but the obsession I've developed for that over such a short time means DS3 was a must.  Let the pain commence!  Oh yea - any beginners tips gratefully received


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2016)

Dark Souls 3 review – the grandiose end to an unmatched trilogy


----------



## chriswill (Apr 12, 2016)

Just downloaded from steam.

I'm 3 minutes in and stuck lol. Bloody hard!


----------



## Sunray (Apr 12, 2016)

It was crashing for me, but updated the nVidia drivers and set the lighting to low and its stable and fast. 

Beaten the 1st boss, don't envy any noobs on this. 

They have reused some fight animations from DS1.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2016)

im just starting dark souls one and im stuck lol


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> im just starting dark souls one and im stuck lol



Here's a top tip for people new to DS: Get used to it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 13, 2016)

I've played and pretty much completed lords of the fallen, got pretty used to dying in that 

I only went to DS1 as Ive had to cut back on my gaming and go last gen , it was only a fiver I think in CEX


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2016)

Where are you stuck?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 13, 2016)

just at the beginning tbh, I got 6 games with the console I got, and it was the first I started playing, then went off and played and got absorbed in 'red dead redemption' , 

Il try and give it a proper go one eve this week/end , Im not entirely sure I am stuck , just need to put some proper time in


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2016)

If it's the first boss then



Spoiler



you can just go through the gate on the left.  You don't need to fight him with the broken sword, although you can if you want.  You get a special hammer or something


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2016)

I quit Demon's Souls after about 2 hours. I'll probably hate this too...right?


----------



## redchris (Apr 13, 2016)

Aahh..it's proper tough. it's similar enough to Bloodborne to make you think you know what you're doing and different enough to make you realise you don't. downed the first boss in 2 attempts but the blue thing before it gave me some grief.  I don't like the way the camera seems to unlock itself during battle.  Doesn't do that on BB.  Perhaps I'm getting too far away from my target.  I think it's great.  just need to learn how to use that shield now. I'm used to the BB guns.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Apr 13, 2016)

Spoilers!!! Think they've messed this right up, Is this GTA? Fair enough Bloodborne, guns! but having a bloody assault rifle! WTF and I definitely Don't think they should of added cars(the racing levels are crap) plus the Dubstep ruins the atmosphere. ...........................anyway................Enjoy


----------



## Sunray (Apr 13, 2016)

redchris said:


> Aahh..it's proper tough. it's similar enough to Bloodborne to make you think you know what you're doing and different enough to make you realise you don't. downed the first boss in 2 attempts but the blue thing before it gave me some grief.  I don't like the way the camera seems to unlock itself during battle.  Doesn't do that on BB.  Perhaps I'm getting too far away from my target.  I think it's great.  just need to learn how to use that shield now. I'm used to the BB guns.



If you get too far away it does unlock. If you have auto target setting switched on it will retarget, but I don't recommend it.  I find that you need to use targetting as part of the battle strat, some things are best attacked untargetted or if you have a few at once.  The backstab is far easier without targetting for instance.


----------



## redchris (Apr 14, 2016)

Sunray said:


> If you get too far away it does unlock. If you have auto target setting switched on it will retarget, but I don't recommend it.  I find that you need to use targetting as part of the battle strat, some things are best attacked untargetted or if you have a few at once.  The backstab is far easier without targetting for instance.



Cool, thanks. So backstab...you don't need to do a charged attack to backstab like you do in BB or so it seems.  And that damn parry.  I can't get the hang of the shield to parry! It has no range :-(


----------



## chriswill (Apr 14, 2016)

Defeated boss one and now i'm just a wandering. Liking it so far


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2016)

Played a couple of hours this morning. It's recycled a lot of the stuff from Dark Souls but that's not a bad thing. 

Really struggled with the first boss.  Not sure if it was just being out of practice or playing too much Salt & Sanctuary.  Did end up with one sliver of health left,  frantically slashing at his legs and shouting so it's definitely a Souls game.


----------



## chriswill (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah, I was definitely clenching as I finally took him down. As a complete Dark souls/Bloodbourne virgin it's taken a while to get used to the controls. We're up and running now though


----------



## redchris (Apr 14, 2016)

As someone who's only played Bloodborne and is sufferign as a result I found this post particularly funny You may be suffering from a blood borne pathegen • /r/darksouls3


----------



## Sunray (Apr 16, 2016)

Are you talking about the knight, one second into the game?  

It is DS1! Even some enemies have the same move patterns. Talk about CnP.  

I''m currently playing as a swordsman, no shield. You start with a fairly powerful set of twin blades with quite a move set.   Some time ago I realised in DS 2 I was enjoying defeating things without getting hit so switched to a swordsman and dropped the shield where possible. I think the designer is a bit anti shield, I note all the shields I've found are 60% or less. 

Biggest change I've noted is that you can get more hits in at a time on DS3. DS2 more than 2 and you are going to die before landing the 3rd. Could just be the starting enemies have very low poise. 

My current quest is to grind 20000 for that key. It's going to be shit, I know it's going to be shit. @ 10000 atm, taken me over 3 hours so far.  

Oh and what's with these Knights that give you nothing! Nothing! Not exactly easy to kill either. 



tommers said:


> Played a couple of hours this morning. It's recycled a lot of the stuff from Dark Souls but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Really struggled with the first boss.  Not sure if it was just being out of practice or playing too much Salt & Sanctuary.  Did end up with one sliver of health left,  frantically slashing at his legs and shouting so it's definitely a Souls game.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2016)

unfortunatly  runs like compleate arse on my machine.  i need a new GFX card


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2016)

Sunray said:


> Are you talking about the knight, one second into the game?



Yeah, Ludex Grundyr or whatever he's called.

I got a nice sword off one of those Knights.  I think they're the equivalent of the Baldur Knights from DkS.  Their sidesword was my favourite weapon in that game and this one is very similar.

It reminds me a bit of the new Star Wars.  Everything is the same, just slightly repackaged.  To be fair that's pretty much all I want.


----------



## jcsd (Apr 18, 2016)

I've always play as a knight with all-round non-magic stats and decent armour and shield. In DS1 my favoured weapons were the broadsword, zweihander and bastard sword, this time around I've been using the longsword that I started with and a little bit of the pike too. 

I've done 6 bosses  now (not including min-bosses). It's similar to Bloodbourne in that it forces you to be fairly aggressive.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 21, 2016)

I quite often have a bit of a laugh at the 'special editions' where you get a big cardboard box and a crappy model or something for a hundred quid but fuck me this is something else: Dark Souls III Prestige Edition Amazon Exclusive (PS4): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

Four and a half grand!


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I quite often have a bit of a laugh at the 'special editions' where you get a big cardboard box and a crappy model or something for a hundred quid but fuck me this is something else: Dark Souls III Prestige Edition Amazon Exclusive (PS4): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
> 
> Four and a half grand!


I think that's just somebody trying it on isn't it?  There's two others there for £1,500.  I'm sure I saw them on sale before release for 100 odd quid. 

You'd have to be crazy to pay that much for a Lord of Cinder model.


----------



## redchris (Apr 22, 2016)

It's great but.....it's not as good as Bloodborne


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2016)

redchris said:


> It's great but.....it's not as good as Bloodborne



I prefer the Souls games to Bloodborne.  Not sure why but they're just more memorable for me.

I think you always prefer the one you played first.  None of them have ever come close to the first Dark Souls for me but this one is a pretty decent effort from what I've seen so far.


----------



## redchris (Apr 22, 2016)

tommers said:


> I prefer the Souls games to Bloodborne.  Not sure why but they're just more memorable for me.
> 
> I think you always prefer the one you played first.  None of them have ever come close to the first Dark Souls for me but this one is a pretty decent effort from what I've seen so far.


 
Yea, I think you're right. Plus the fact that I've sunk 100+ hours into BB but only about 20 so far into DS3. For me BB was something special. i love that dark, gothic horror look and atmosphere. I think the weapon design is more interesting too - far more interesting move sets in BB.  Then there's the pace of the fighting which to me is sharper and more fun in BB.  All of this makes it sound like I don't like DS which isn't true, I'm really enjoying it but...I'm already thinking about my next game of BB!


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2016)

Dark Souls™ - The Board Game

Has everybody seen this?  Board game.... I am... not sure.

It's currently got over a million quid pledged though against a target of £50k and there's still 24 days to go, so they must be doing something right.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 22, 2016)

Abyss watchers are fuckers if all you have is a sword and no armour. 

The one with fire is pissing me off, insta kill, which means this is going to take me ages.


----------



## redchris (Apr 22, 2016)

I hear they're complete arses. I'm only at the giant crab but my controller is knackered so I can't play until I can buy a new one tomorrow. Pissed off as I was looking forward to a good go tonight. Not sure what I do to them but that's 3 PS4 controllers now that I've knackered. Anyone else find they pack up within 12 months.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 22, 2016)

It takes me 5 or more minutes to get to mr fire and thats when I do, prob more like 10 or more due to dying because they are fast . He then insta kills me in like 5 seconds. 

This is a Dark Souls game.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 23, 2016)

Abyss watchers are the first boss I had to summon help for. It's a superb boss though, just very hard.

Sent from my XT1580 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2016)

Reading Keza Macdonald's first article about Dark Souls in 2011 is one of the reasons I ever played the game.

She's summed up multiplayer here pretty well too... Why everybody should embrace Dark Souls 3’s multiplayer | PC Gamer


----------



## Sunray (Apr 26, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> Abyss watchers are the first boss I had to summon help for. It's a superb boss though, just very hard.
> 
> Sent from my XT1580 using Tapatalk



I'd got bored at possibly 100+ attempts so summoned help, and the help nearly died.  

Once you get a tank most bosses are easy.


----------



## redchris (Apr 27, 2016)

Sunray said:


> I'd got bored at possibly 100+ attempts so summoned help, and the help nearly died.
> 
> Once you get a tank most bosses are easy.


Tank?


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 27, 2016)

An NPC or other player who can distract the boss and absorb loads of hits while you fuck it up.

Sent from my XT1580 using Tapatalk


----------



## redchris (Apr 27, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> An NPC or other player who can distract the boss and absorb loads of hits while you fuck it up.
> 
> Sent from my XT1580 using Tapatalk


Ah...thanks


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2016)

Lost 30000 souls last night.

Never learn.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 30, 2016)

Painful.

The other day, I got to this barrier and it said I needed a doll?

My thought was, 'What fucking doll?'.  Looked at all the locations I had to search and looked up what it was talking about.  Turns out I'd not noticed a little path which was a whole level.  All DS games have done this to me a few times and unless your willing to spend literally hours and hours back tracking every single location looking for something your not quite sure what your looking for you're forced to look it up.

The locations of the DLC keys in SotFS is a case in point. 

I've also noticed that weapon scaling isn't the fixed beast it once was, interesting dynamic on some weapons.


----------



## jcsd (May 1, 2016)

I came close to beating the Dancer of the Boreal Valley on my first attempt, but every other time I tried didn't get that close, so I summoned a Sun-bro and we made mincemeat out of the Dancer - I only used one estus flask.


----------



## jcsd (May 1, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> Abyss watchers are the first boss I had to summon help for. It's a superb boss though, just very hard.
> 
> Sent from my XT1580 using Tapatalk


I found that the Abyss Watchers were one of those bosses that once you know what to do they become much easier. The first half of the fight is incredibly easy once you know what to do:



Spoiler



Don't engage them at all, keep moving and keep as much distance as possible by running laps of the room and let the 3rd abyss watcher do all the damage



The second part is tough, but I found that:



Spoiler



Be very aggressive: the quicker you kill him, the less times he can unleash his arsenal of health bar-destroying attacks


----------



## fen_boy (May 1, 2016)

Sunray said:


> Painful.
> 
> The other day, I got to this barrier and it said I needed a doll?
> 
> ...


 How did you get to Ithryll without going through the catacombs?

Sent from my XT1580 using Tapatalk


----------



## fen_boy (May 1, 2016)

Oh wait no, I'm thinking the entrance to the catacombs is in the cathedral, but it's not 

Sent from my XT1580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cid (May 2, 2016)

tommers said:


> Dark Souls™ - The Board Game
> 
> Has everybody seen this?  Board game.... I am... not sure.
> 
> It's currently got over a million quid pledged though against a target of £50k and there's still 24 days to go, so they must be doing something right.



The figures look very nice. which, I suspect, is a large part of the appeal.


----------



## jcsd (May 3, 2016)

Sunray said:


> Painful.
> 
> The other day, I got to this barrier and it said I needed a doll?
> 
> ...


There's a whole other area that is so much more obscure to get to than the Cathedral of the Deep.....

On a compltelety different note, the PvP is so much fun.


----------



## fen_boy (May 6, 2016)

Pontiff Sulyvahn can go and fuck himself.


----------



## jcsd (May 6, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> Pontiff Sulyvahn can go and fuck himself.



Yep, he is a twunt who probably shares stuff from Britain First on his Facebook account. One of the toughest bosses in the game (so far I only I have the very last boss/bosses to complete).


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2016)

I've found myself maybe thinking that this is my favourite Souls game.  Which is crazy cos Dark Souls is probably my favourite game of all time - but there you go. 

I'm up to Cathedral of the Deep and every area has been solid.  I don't know if it quite has the Solaire or the Ornstein and Smough - but it's so much better than 2.


----------



## Sunray (May 9, 2016)

I really liked 2, I think it has more depth than one.

I'm at Pontif, i'm gonna take him out with no armour and purely using parry.  Not much more practice and he's owned.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 11, 2016)

Just had this delivered to the office. 

Apparently I still have to stay here all afternoon though.


----------



## jcsd (May 11, 2016)

I've been at the last boss for awhile, haven't taken him on yet because I am enjoying invading other people's worlds too much. I  would say that say it is a better game than both 1 and 2 without a doubt.

Best moments so far was going into a fight club, beating 3 other dark spirits 1-on-1, before finishing off the host like a boss and managing to win a 3-v-1 fight as the 1. That said I still end up being banished on most invasions.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 12, 2016)

Gave it a go for an hour last night. Found it's 'not quite Bloodborne'-ness a little jarring but then after an hour playing Bloodborne I was still going 'what the hell is this?' so I'm sure I'll get used to it. Killed the first boss and reached the firelink shrine so all set for a proper go over the weekend. 

I still can't parry though - I basically played through Bloodborne (twice) smashing things with 2 handed weapons because I couldn't get the parry right. I look like going down the same route on this so far.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2016)

Aldrich, Devourer of Gods can just fuck off.

The splodgy twat.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 18, 2016)

tommers said:


> I think you always prefer the one you played first.  None of them have ever come close to the first Dark Souls for me but this one is a pretty decent effort from what I've seen so far.



I'm a few hours into this now and one thing that really strikes me compared to playing Bloodborne (which was the first of these I played) is that the tension isn't there in the same way. It might be partly game design but I think a lot of it is just that I'm not normally that bothered if I die (maybe occasionally if I've made it a long way or have a lot of souls) - I know the consequences aren't really that high. So I'm tending to just barrel on in and shrug if I die. 

Still a very good game though.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm a few hours into this now and one thing that really strikes me compared to playing Bloodborne (which was the first of these I played) is that the tension isn't there in the same way. It might be partly game design but I think a lot of it is just that I'm not normally that bothered if I die (maybe occasionally if I've made it a long way or have a lot of souls) - I know the consequences aren't really that high. So I'm tending to just barrel on in and shrug if I die.
> 
> Still a very good game though.



How is that different to Bloodborne?

In DkS2 you lost a bit of health every time you died until you turned human again.  Which made things interesting


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 18, 2016)

tommers said:


> How is that different to Bloodborne?



It's not different - that's what I meant really. In that playing Bloodborne and being new to it I was far more concerned with trying not to be killed. In this I can't get so worried about it. If I hadn't played Bloodborne I think I'd be creeping around and being wary of engaging enemies in DS3 but I'm not really.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's not different - that's what I meant really. In that playing Bloodborne and being new to it I was far more concerned with trying not to be killed. In this I can't get so worried about it. If I hadn't played Bloodborne I think I'd be creeping around and being wary of engaging enemies in DS3 but I'm not really.



Ah right, yeah.  It's mainly distance between bonfires that does it I guess. It can get quite tense when you're down to your last Estus and are carrying 20k souls, looking for the bonfire you know has got to be around here somewhere.

But really, you're right, death doesn't actually mean much.  You just go back a bit.  You're still making progress cos you've found out about what is up ahead.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 12, 2016)

Sick of Aldrich. In a 'not fun now' way.


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Sick of Aldrich. In a 'not fun now' way.


Yeah,  he's a twat. I like the return to Anor Londo, I appreciate his skills in devouring Gwindoline but the way he can beat 3 players on his own quite easily is just taking the piss.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 12, 2016)

tommers said:


> Yeah,  he's a twat. I like the return to Anor Londo, I appreciate his skills in devouring Gwindoline but the way he can beat 3 players on his own quite easily is just taking the piss.



I was literally one hit away from beating him and the bastard teleported away and then killed me.

Thing is normally there's choices of what to do but right now I'm at a bit of a dead end apart from him. Still, getting there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 12, 2016)

Finally killed him and straight into another boss fight. Grrr.


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Finally killed him and straight into another boss fight. Grrr.



Is that the Dancer?  Nowhere near as bad.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 19, 2016)

Finally finished it (albeit partly by summoning lots of help). 

Haven't killed the nameless king yet though.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Finally finished it (albeit partly by summoning lots of help).
> 
> Haven't killed the nameless king yet though.


Ha,  I'm just watching the credits.  I summoned lots as well but already got ideas for the next play through.  

I really liked it.  Up there with one for me.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 20, 2016)

I gave up on Nameless Camera in the end.
For me the second half of three is right up there with the first half of one. I still might like Bloodborne better than all of them though, but I don't really know which of my children I love the most.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 20, 2016)

Gone back to this. Smashing my way through it this time - it's a lot easier once you're all levelled up even on NG+.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 26, 2016)

Got the first DLC last night.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Got the first DLC last night.


Ooh, report please.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 27, 2016)

tommers said:


> Ooh, report please.



I've only had a quick go. I think I'm a little overpowered for it - I'm right at the end of NG+ so I'm massively levelled up and carrying plenty of maxed out weapons etc - so the earlier enemies die quite easily. The first bigger enemy is tricky though. Worth getting I think.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 28, 2017)

Last dlc downloading now...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 3, 2017)

Finally getting around to playing the last dlc - I badly cut my finger just after buying it which made it a bit tricky before. A few too many bits where you have to time the dash past a ranged enemy you can't get at for my taste. Still great though.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Finally getting around to playing the last dlc - I badly cut my finger just after buying it which made it a bit tricky before. A few too many bits where you have to time the dash past a ranged enemy you can't get at for my taste. Still great though.


Not got any DLC for this. Are they worth it?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 3, 2017)

tommers said:


> Not got any DLC for this. Are they worth it?



Yeah I'd say so. They're very much more of the same but that's good, right? I'd think you'd get a good deal on both together now too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2019)

right , so done 1 , done 2 and now at the roads of sacrifice in 3.

Am loving it however, think 1 is the best , then 3 (so far) and finally 2, think they ironed out what was annoying in 2 for 3.

All in all, though possibly my favorite game series.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> right , so done 1 , done 2 and now at the roads of sacrifice in 3.
> 
> Am loving it however, think 1 is the best , then 3 (so far) and finally 2, think they ironed out what was annoying in 2 for 3.
> 
> All in all, though possibly my favorite game series.




:fistbump:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2019)

Yesterday was not a fun day, I spent all day trying to defeat the dancer boss, even summoning some people,until I ended up trying to farm ember but just could not do it. Got pretty pissed off tbh 

I stopped playing about 10pm . then decided at 11.45pm to have one last go, after levelling up my black sword with dark and decided to try and go in solo.

First lothric  ( sp?? ) knight i defeated dropped an ember, so summoned 2 phantoms, and somehow we defeated the dancing fucker !!

decided I had to stop then.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 24, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yesterday was not a fun day, I spent all day trying to defeat the dancer boss, even summoning some people,until I ended up trying to farm ember but just could not do it. Got pretty pissed off tbh
> 
> I stopped playing about 10pm . then decided at 11.45pm to have one last go, after levelling up my black sword with dark and decided to try and go in solo.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain, this sort of thing happens to me all the time with many a game. Spend 2-3 hours trying to defeat a level/boss. Get pissed off, walk away for a bit, go back in, and then do it first time, and you're like 'why the fuck didn't this happen 2 hours ago'


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2019)

Farmed a million souls last night 

after losing 930,000 when my shadow pc crashed 

There is an area near the end of game where you can farm a million in about 20 mins with little to no effort / danger, so am buffing myself up for the dlc / final boss , readying myself for new game +

God I love these games


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2019)

Completed the main story just doing the dlc


----------



## trashpony (Feb 15, 2021)

My 13 year old has just defeated the Abyss Watchers on his own with no help and no ember thing. I don't think I've ever seen him so excited about anything


----------



## tommers (Feb 15, 2021)

trashpony said:


> My 13 year old has just defeated the Abyss Watchers on his own with no help and no ember thing. I don't think I've ever seen him so excited about anything



I thought he was getting demon souls??


----------



## trashpony (Feb 16, 2021)

tommers said:


> I thought he was getting demon souls??


This was cheaper and is a 16 rather than an 18. He bought it with his pocket money - I'll get him Demon Souls for his birthday


----------

